# What are the options?



## Attrition (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I posted this yesterday in the immigration forum yesterday but I read somewhere that it is some times better to post on the main board. So here I go:

Thanks in advance


Hi

A friend who is currently on a 457 visa had their current employment unexpectedly ceased last week. 

They have been in a relationship with an australian citizen for over 3 years and are engaged to be married later this year.

His intention, before this happened, was to apply for PR and was in the process of gathering the documentation and they still wish to do this. 

What is their best option from here and which visa should they look at? 

They are already looking to get new employment but are very conscious of the 28 day time limit on the current 457.

They will be visiting immigration on Monday but hoped a few people could help me provide some advice and prime them for this conversation.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Paradise (Aug 17, 2012)

Lodge a partner visa - can probably satisfy defacto criteria if you can prove you've been together (at least 12 mths) & live 'like' husband & wife, otherwise try prospective partner visa, but there are time limitations that you need to get married 9 mths after grant of visa.

Or land a job, where the employer is willing to sponsor you & get another work visa.

Goodluck whichever way you go!


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree with paradise.

28 days makes it pretty stressful. If you have been living together for 12 months, and can prove the relationship has been continuing for at least that time period, you should be able to satisfy the requirements for the onshore 820 de-facto partner visa.
However, the prospective marriage visa 300, requires you to leave Australia, and apply outside Australia. Maybe not what you want to do. You can apply for the 820 inside Australia. You will be granted a bridging visa which will keep you legally in Australia until a decision is made.

Registered Migration Agent
Ausstart National Immigration


----------

